# Go Leafs.



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I had to do it. Yes..I know - I live in Vancouver, should be rootin' for the home team - but they're golfing now. Besides, I grew up watching the leafs. Who's with me? :tongue-new:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

dubmac said:


> Who's with me? :tongue-new:


I am. Heart attack moments in the last 30 seconds last night, but the good guys pulled it off.

Hope they can do it again tonight.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Wow,,,,,,Love how the sport columnists (the gurus) saw the Leafs amerging and Boston fumbling (ya right)
Hate to admit but I remember well Cup of 67 and can name half the players

So game on, win or lose tonight they have done their job, Leaf nation is back in gear.
It's like my beloved Jets------

they're giving it their all and that's all we ask.........now Please Hockey Gods!


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

My team is out golfing, so rooting for the Leafs!!



Islenska said:


> Wow,,,,,,Love how the sport columnists (the gurus) saw the Leafs amerging and Boston fumbling (ya right)
> Hate to admit but I remember well Cup of 67 and can name half the players
> 
> So game on, win or lose tonight they have done their job, Leaf nation is back in gear.
> ...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Leafs have been very good in the post-season. And they have a winning record on the road. One can only hope.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone think Bozak will play tonight?!? He's my fav on the current Leafs.. I love seeing an underdog put up a good fight, I did have to go looking for my Leafs jersey though

It's nice that CBC streams the games online now, except that I had to get a new VPN that was Canadian (but not Toronto..) NHL Gamecenter looks very nice but they won't stream to IPs in Europe, so I refuse to pay.. Funny they still advertise to me online though :stupid:

Here's hoping I get my money's worth from this VPN


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> Anyone think Bozak will play tonight?!?


Apparently he didn't make the trip to Boston, so no.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Hopefully we see him in the 2nd round then


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Watching the OT now.

Depending upon the outcome I may have to buy a new TV tomorrow.....if the Leafs completely blow the 4-1 lead and lose, I just may throw it out a window. Argh!


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Epic fail! :upset:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Epic fail indeed... and I'm definitely uptoolate as well


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

And you wonder why we call them the Maple Laffs... monumental choke. :biggrin:


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

uptoolate said:


> Epic fail! :upset:


oh well..maybe next year.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't believe it,it is not even the loss....it's the how!Down 3-1 in series,Up 4-1 in game 7 with what 12 mins to go.....blow it......game 7 ot,good-bye.I can't remember a meltdown that bad in sports in a long time(you could almost sense it though)that was so unreal,almost comical(leafs being the leafs)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Massive collapse. I almost feel sorry for Reimer. #GoSens


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree, huge Sens fan and have always hated the Leafs and while I get a good chuckle out of it, I do feel bad for the fans who stuck with their team throughout an amazing comeback against the badass Bruins, only to have it all choked away in a massive collapse. This one will sting for a long time.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Pathetic ending. They did a lot of great things this series, and while that collapse doesn't wipe all that out, what a crap way to lose.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well...y'all _did_ say "Go Leafs"......and they've gone.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL Nemo. :highly_amused:

I'm not a hockey fan, hence I was just interested in Colonel Hadfield's safe return to Earth yesterday!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'm not a hockey fan, hence I was just interested in Colonel Hadfield's safe return to Earth yesterday!


It's already rare enough for the Leafs to be in a game 7... and then for a Canadian Astronaut I've met to be flying to Baikonur in a Soviet ICBM... what a night.. I was streaming both at once knowing Hadfield is a big Leafs fan as well


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Posters above said it very well. It was the 4-1 lead IN THE THIRD PERIOD that made is such a disappointment.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The whole Leafs franchise is built around losing, not winning.
The business model is built around getting sheeple fans to perpetually hope, buy tickets, T-shirts, coffee mugs, and other junk merchandise, and keep hoping, and hoping...
While Bell and Rogers keep raking it in and laugh all the way to the bank.

Kinda like _The Grapes of Wrath_ - it's all about the journey, not the destination.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Something for the Toronto fans. Don't worry, I think we Ottawa fans will soon be going through the same thing.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Harold is right...............

The Leafs are built to make the playoffs...........not to win them.

Their failures could be understood if they were a small market, struggling franchise.............but they aren't.

Maybe Mark Hunter would take over as GM and brother Dale as coach. 

Their tandem took the London Knights from a perennial bottom dweller to a perennially Memorial Cup participant, and even when they are in a rebuilding year they are competitive.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Loved that video. I just get greedy thinking about what the Vegas line was with 10 minutes to go. Lots of money was made on Boston that day!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> Harold is right...............
> 
> The Leafs are built to make the playoffs...........not to win them.
> 
> Their failures could be understood if they were a small market, struggling franchise.............but they aren't.


Making the playoffs is all the really matters nowadays imo. You don't see any team consistently winning back to back as Edmonton/Montreal/Detroit could do before. The way I see it, pretty much any team in the playoffs has a fair chance to win it. It's quite possible with the setup now to go from rock bottom to winning it from an 8th seed.

As for the small market franchises... they get all the Canadian superstars and 1st round picks nowadays, not the teams with the gargantuan fan bases. This is due to the salary caps and draft setup etc. It's all business now of making an exciting league and having a thriving franchise does nothing for the team itself. They don't want 1 team dominating year after year.

I can't seem to find the study I saw about how much luck goes into winning the playoffs. There are upsets just as often as not... Rarely does the 1st seed win the first 16, after dominating 82 freaking games!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Spidey, hilarious, thanks for posting the video.


----------

